# warning on top fin heaters



## joeshmoe

well i just found out that theres a recall on top fin heaters so i was just posting to tell every one that has one. mines been going screwy so ill bring mine too :roll:


----------



## musho3210

top fin is a terrible company for everything


----------



## RubberFrog

Isn't that the brand they sell at walmart? What a surprise....


----------



## Lupin

:shock2: Wow...Now I see everything about Walmart.:roll:


----------



## musho3210

technically its a petsmart only brand but you know wal-mart.....


----------



## joeshmoe

no i don think they sell it there cus petsmart owns the company


----------



## FDStation152

nah you can find topfin stuff at walmart. They may be cheap and break down constantly but for emergency use nothing beats a cheap filter that you can go buy at 3 in the morning. For my more basic tanks (bare grow-outs, plant only tanks, etc) I pretty much stick to topfin stuff because its cheap and it generally gets the job done.


----------



## Jaysn

Where did you find this out? I have a friend who's gone through two top fins recently, and would like to pass the info on. Thanks!


----------



## musho3210

i got a topfin starter aquarium kit, there tanks are pretty basic quality but there filters arent that great, topfin is like a cheaper form of all-glass


----------



## FDStation152

yeah I've had problems with their equipment before but like I said...I generally only use it on the more basic tanks. Though one of the two filters on my main tank is a top fin and its been running well for over a year now. The other one is an aqua clear if you were wondering. Both rated for 50 gallon tanks so I'd say they do a pretty good job on my 37 lol


----------



## joeshmoe

Jaysn said:


> Where did you find this out? I have a friend who's gone through two top fins recently, and would like to pass the info on. Thanks!


 well i called the store and the manerger said that there was a recall so i brought mine in and got a visi-therm


----------



## Jaysn

What store/heater models? Thanks!


----------



## joeshmoe

150watt petsmart top fin


----------

